# Flashing Between Pitches of Gambrel Roof



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Talk to some siding companies about making you some 3'x3' L metal, bent at the correct angle to match your roof and in a complementary color. painted alum coil stock is cheap and comes in many colors.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I run the felt paper up over the angle, steep angle gets roofed and shingles nailed up as high as possible to where the angle is.
Where the low pitch begins I do it the same as starting a new regular roof.
I start with regular drip cap, and lay the felt.
For the starter strip I cut off the tabs and spin the shingle around and install it, that way the adhesive is at the bottom so it keeps the first row from flipping up in the wind. 
Never once had an issue doing it this way.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

roofermann said:


> Talk to some siding companies about making you some 3'x3' L metal, bent at the correct angle to match your roof and in a complementary color. painted alum coil stock is cheap and comes in many colors.


I searched Gambrel Roof Flashing on Google Images and found the attached picture. This is kind of what I'm looking for, clean and neat. Is this flashing only available custom? Or can I find it available commercially in Home Improvement stores?



joecaption said:


> I start with regular drip cap, and lay the felt.


Can you post a picture of what this looks like? I'm curious how the drip cap sets in place at the hip transition.

Thanks,
M Ridzon


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

A roofing supply place might have similar, but you'd be better off talking to some siders like I said earlier.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

The gambrel roof on my shed is done. Lo and behold, I ended up having the local roofing supplier behind some color-coordinated sheet metal to span the transition between the two pitches. See the attached picture. I think it turned out great and surpasses the old way of just bending the upper shingles down over the lower pitch. 

Thanks for the tips everybody!


----------



## trclose (Nov 14, 2019)

What was the size of the metal transition flashing you used 
3x3?
4x4?
Did you use drip edge on the bottom of the upper roof?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The angle flashing goes over the drip edges. Not sure what are 3x3 or 4x4. I prefer as wide as possible so would have hand bent 4-5" x 36" sections. Anything longer is difficult with hand. Then 5-6" overlaps.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

trclose said:


> What was the size of the metal transition flashing you used
> 3x3?
> 4x4?
> Did you use drip edge on the bottom of the upper roof?


My local supply warehouse unrolled a piece from their aluminum sheet metal stock. It's been a year or two now, but my foggy recollection is that it was about 6-8" wide. I gave them dimensions to ascertain my roof pitch and they then put the flat stock in their bending brake and bent it to the correct angle for me. Since their brake was only 10' long, they did 4 separate pieces, two for each side of the shed. You cannot tell in my picture, but the pieces overlay about 5-6" midway along the roof. 

No, I did not use drip edge on the bottom of the upper roof. I shingled the bottom pitch up to the angle, nailed down the angled aluminum sheet (nails were on the upper pitch so they'd later be covered by shingles), and then continued shingling the upper pitch, leaving about 1/4" overhang on the first shingle course at the aluminum sheet metal.

It's been a couple years now and I've had absolutely zero trouble with it.


----------



## trclose (Nov 14, 2019)

I want to thank you so much 4 responding back it's been a couple years so I didn't think I would ever hear from you but looking at the picture of yours it looks like it's probably L metal with 4 in on each side one more question on the edge of the metal that is exposed did you put a seam on it or is it just flat with the raw Edge


----------



## trclose (Nov 14, 2019)

When I say seem I'm talkin about a the edge of the metal bent over just like a quarter inch so you don't have that sharp metal showing and it also gives it some rigidity to the metal


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

trclose said:


> I want to thank you so much 4 responding back it's been a couple years so I didn't think I would ever hear from you


My pleasure! I'm not super active on the forum, but I do monitor my email notifications. I'm the same as you...I hope for good people to respond to my questions. So I try to do the same in return. (golden rule)



trclose said:


> but looking at the picture of yours it looks like it's probably L metal with 4 in on each side one more question on the edge of the metal that is exposed did you put a seam on it or is it just flat with the raw Edge


It started out as flat sheet metal. No, it was not flat with a raw edge. The supply warehouse advised I have that edge bent so it had more rigidity. They gave me two options. My first attached picture shows the cross-section of the two options. I chose the left option but regretted it. I chose it because I wasn't fond of the "flare out" of the right option. The problem I encountered with the left option was the overlay mid-length along my roof. As mentioned, the shop's brake was only 10' long, so they bent pieces at that length. Therefore, I had to overlay two pieces mid-length along my shed. This "curl-under" didn't overlay as nice as I'd hoped as you see in the second attached picture. It turned out fine, gave no problems, and most folks wouldn't care. But I'm picky about the details and the right option would have overlaid better. Yes, I thought about "un-curling" part of the bend to wrap one inside the other, but the sheet metal didn't cooperate nicely and I was going to scratch away some of the painted finish and end up with crinkle marks. So I opted to just overlay them as you see in the second picture. In hindsight, I would have chosen the right option of the first picture.


----------



## trclose (Nov 14, 2019)

The edge of the metal that I'm trying to talk about is also called curled or a hem it's just basically where the very edge of it is bent over to keep it rigid in to keep it from cutting you
Thanks again!


----------



## trclose (Nov 14, 2019)

Forget that last post I didn't see your response there thank you so very much


----------

